# hot spot



## Isoniahtar

original sentence:


> subarctic hot spot, Iceland sits astride the volatile Mid-Atlantic Ridge, the seafloor mountain range where two of the colossal slabs of rock that make up Earth’s crust—the North American plate and the Eurasian plate—part company.



Mă interesează o traducere din punct de vedere geologic. Am văzut că multă lume pe net îi spune "hot-spot" sau variante ale acestui termen, dar tare mă tem că ar fi un barbarism. Există un termen specializat românesc pentru ideea de "hot spot" din acest punct de vedere?

Thanks in advance,

Sonia


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Pe Dex Online scrie că există "punct fierbinte", și chiar cu sensul pe care probabil că-l are acolo, în text:


> *punct fierbinte*, (engl.= _*hot spot*_) zonă  limitată din supr. scoarței care se remarcă printr-un flux termic  ridicat. Aceasta ar corespunde unor grabene sub care, în păturile adânci  ale litosferei, se formează magmă, de unde apoi se ridică spre supr.  dând naștere vulcanilor. Sin. _hot-spot_ (engl.), _zonă fierbinte_. V. și _flux termic._


Sursa.

S-ar putea să meargă și ceva de genul "punct eruptiv". N-am idee


----------



## Isoniahtar

mulţumesc, Trisia, cred ca ramân la "punct fierbinte"


----------



## farscape

hot spot -> *zonă* fierbinte?

"Region of the Earth's upper mantle that upwells to melt through the  crust to form a volcanic feature. Most volcanoes  that cannot be ascribed either to a subduction zone or to seafloor  spreading at midocean ridges are attributed to hot spots. "

http://www.answers.com/topic/hotspot-geology

Sounds better too 

Later,


----------

